# Timeshares close to Yellowstone



## Karen G (Sep 24, 2008)

Are there any timeshares that would be close to Yellowstone?


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2008)

Island Park is the closest, I think.  Near the West Yellowstone entrance.  Ten miles or so?  There are others, but not so close.

There has been a lot of discussion on this topic.  Maybe a Forum Search would turn up some information?

Dave


----------



## swift (Sep 24, 2008)

Actually I think the new World Mark is closer now. I believe it is just outside the West Gate in West Yellowstone. There is also Big Sky Resort ( II ) and Lake Condominiums at Big Sky (RCI). Those are about 30 minutes away from the West gate.

http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/wym/

http://www.bigskyresort.com/Lodging/index.asp

http://www.lakeatbigsky.com/Ammenities.html


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Worldmark*



Karen G said:


> Are there any timeshares that would be close to Yellowstone?



We just recently came back from the Worldmark which is only a few blocks from the West Yellowstone entrance and a few blocks from town.  Location was perfect.
Bart


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, there you go!  I didn't know it was that close.  Nice to know.

Dave


----------



## bobk (Sep 25, 2008)

Island park is a 22 mile enjoyable ride to the West Gate of the National Park.  We were there in June and drove there 5 days and always enjoyed the ride. Especially once you get to the Park itself.  We saw a countless number of Bison, deer mule, and elk. We promised ourselves to stop taking pictures of the bison as we took well over 200 of them but couldn't help ourselves.  No matter where you stay you will have a great time.  Island Park Resort is a nice place.  You can check my review of it on the resort review database.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 25, 2008)

RCI #0269: "Yellowstone Village"


----------



## travelhome (Sep 26, 2008)

*Any timeshare inside yellowstone?*

Is there any timeshare inside yellowstone?

I think Lake yellowstone hotel has the best location. It is right by the lake and in the middle (south side) of the whole national park. It would make driving to all the places very convenient.

I wish there are timeshare inside the park. Anyone know?


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Is there any timeshare inside yellowstone?
> 
> I think Lake yellowstone hotel has the best location. It is right by the lake and in the middle (south side) of the whole national park. It would make driving to all the places very convenient.
> 
> I wish there are timeshare inside the park. Anyone know?




Since it's located on Federal land inside a National Park, I don't believe so.  I agree Lake Yellowstone is a great location, but it's not too convenient to other services.  West Yellowstone has the best infrastructure in the area.  That's probably why that's where the timeshares are located. 

Dave


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 28, 2008)

swift said:


> Actually I think the new World Mark is closer now. I believe it is just outside the West Gate in West Yellowstone. There is also Big Sky Resort ( II ) and Lake Condominiums at Big Sky (RCI). Those are about 30 minutes away from the West gate.
> 
> http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/wym/
> 
> ...



We stayed in Lake Condomiums a number of years ago - it is more like a 45 min to 1 hr drive to Yellowstone.  But the timeshare were lovely and very spacious.  It is fun staying in the park for a night or two.  We stayed at the Old Faithful Inn one night while transitioning between Big Sky and Jackson Hole timeshare - it was so awewome being there when all the daytrippers were gone.  It was not really that expensive - well worth it - as Yellowstone is such a large park and so many things to see. 

JOyce


----------



## Karen G (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the good advice.  I put in an ongoing request with RCI for Worldmark and Island Park for June and July, 2009.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 28, 2008)

Karen, 

Yellowstone Village is closer to the entrance than Island Park (tho not as close as Worldmark), and if you add it to your request, maybe you'll get a match for the same week 2 of us other TUGgers will be there!

By the way, I believe Trading Places manages Island Park, and you may be able to do a search-first request with them.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Yellowstone Village is closer to the entrance than Island Park


Laurie, have you stayed there before?  I was looking at the reviews and it didn't seem to have a lot to offer other than its location.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 29, 2008)

No, never have stayed at Yellowstone Village, but I believe you're correct about that - we rarely use amenities when we're close to large national parks, so in our case that's not a consideration. If you want more of a resort experience, the 2 you requested do look better. (But it would be fun to have 3 TUGgers there at the same time!)


----------



## bobk (Sep 29, 2008)

Laurie is correct Island Park is managed by Trading Places, and if you call them they usually are able to get inventory there.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 29, 2008)

Laurie said:


> (But it would be fun to have 3 TUGgers there at the same time!)


That's for sure!  If we are able to be in the same area at the same time, I'll definitely try to connect with you.


----------



## swift (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't forget to request the TUG banner before you go!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 29, 2008)

swift said:


> Don't forget to request the TUG banner before you go!!!



It'd almost be worth trying to have a TUG get-together there.  Anyone want to make the drive just to meet up with these folks?  Imagine the photo-op.  That would REALLY make that banner fly!  

Dave


----------



## philemer (Sep 29, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Karen,
> 
> Yellowstone Village is closer to the entrance than Island Park (tho not as close as Worldmark), and if you add it to your request, maybe you'll get a match for the same week 2 of us other TUGgers will be there!



However, Y. Village is near the North entrance, in Gardiner, MT, which is a little farther from the geysers than the West entrance. You may want to base your decision on which direction you are driving from. Jackson Hole, WY, is another option. They have 2 or 3 t/s there.

http://www.yellowstonevinn.com/directions.html


----------



## stugy (Sep 29, 2008)

We stayed at Yellowstone Village a few years ago and yes, it was quite close to the entrance of the park, but it is far from a resort.  We had a 2 bedroom house, the Paintbrush, I believe.  It was anything but fancy and the swimming pool was closed (in aug), because it needed repairs.  There is not much else to do.  It's on the lower end of the VEP scale, I'm sure.  We were glad to be so close to the Park and really enjoyed our days in the Park.  By the way, another family in a unit next door left the second morning.  I think they were "not happy" with their accomodations.
Pat


----------



## janej (Sep 29, 2008)

We stayed at Lake Condominiums at Big Sky last summer.  We stayed one night inside the Yellowstone Park and the next one inside the Grand Teton.  That gave us 3 days for the two parks.  It worked out well.  Big sky is a lovely area.


----------



## mpizza (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be at Island Park the last week of July 2009.  Will any TUGGERS be there at that time?

I plan to fly into Jackson Hole, spend two days at Grand Teton (non-timeshare), then on to Island Park (may spend a night in the park) with a final week at Crestwood to see Glacier.

Do you recommend that I rent a 4-wheel drive?

Maria


----------



## swift (Sep 30, 2008)

mpizza said:


> Do you recommend that I rent a 4-wheel drive?
> 
> Maria



With the prices of gas I would think you want the most comfortable, economical car you can get. A 4 wheel drive is not necessary IMO.


----------



## philemer (Sep 30, 2008)

mpizza said:


> Do you recommend that I rent a 4-wheel drive?
> 
> Maria



Even though we still have Cowboys & Indians out here most of our roads are paved. No 4WD needed. :hysterical:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 30, 2008)

philemer said:


> However, Y. Village is near the North entrance, in Gardiner, MT, which is a little farther from the geysers than the West entrance.
> http://www.yellowstonevinn.com/directions.html


That's actually Yellowstone Village Inn, a different entity than Yellowstone Village ... Yellowstone Village is close to the West entrance, maybe 10 or 12 miles?

Pat - we'll be in Paintbrush too, a 3-BR, which I believe is a duplex. Pix did look very basic ... OK with us since we'll be out doing stuff during most daylight hours, and I'm sure driving plenty of miles inside the park. Is the immediate scenery around Paintbrush pretty? Anything else you'd like to add would be appreciated!


----------



## mdurette (Nov 1, 2008)

Does Yellowstone Village only trade with RCI - I can't seem to find it in II


----------



## Karen G (Nov 12, 2008)

*Just got our trade through RCI*

We'll be going to Island Park June 12-19, 2009.  Any other Tuggers there at that time?


----------



## tashamen (Nov 12, 2008)

Karen G said:


> We'll be going to Island Park June 12-19, 2009.  Any other Tuggers there at that time?



Lucky you!  This (or the week after) is exactly when I want to go there as I have a conference in Bozeman during that weekend and would like to extend the visit for a week closer to Yellowstone.  However I only trade through II and they have told me I can't get IPV because of quality issues.   

So I will likely end up at Big Sky (assuming I can get a trade there), but would much rather be at Island Park!  I will still leave that in my request along with the 2 Jackson Hole resorts in II, but don't hold out much hope for getting them either.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 12, 2008)

We will be at Island Park the week of August 22, 2009.  I checked Jackson, WY flights and they are high and so are the rental cars.  Any other airport that folks use when going to Yellowstone?


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 12, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> We will be at Island Park the week of August 22, 2009.  I checked Jackson, WY flights and they are high and so are the rental cars.  Any other airport that folks use when going to Yellowstone?


Idaho Falls or Billings, but you may not find much better prices at either.  People here have posted about flying to Salt Lake City and driving from there.

Kurt


----------



## Karen G (Nov 12, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> We will be at Island Park the week of August 22, 2009.  I checked Jackson, WY flights and they are high and so are the rental cars.  Any other airport that folks use when going to Yellowstone?


On my confirmation it shows this airport information:
The nearest commercial airports are 85 miles away in Idaho Falls, Idaho, and 110 miles away in Bozeman, Montana. The resort is 22 miles south of West Yellowstone, Montana.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone flown into Bozeman and driven to Island Park?  If so, what did you think?


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 12, 2008)

Icc5 said:


> We just recently came back from the Worldmark which is only a few blocks from the West Yellowstone entrance and a few blocks from town.  Location was perfect.
> Bart




I hope you enjoyed it!   We are booked for early next September - we wanted to go after the summer crowds.


Ann


----------

